# Oncidium maculatum and/or cariniferum culture



## paphioboy (May 5, 2011)

Hi guys. Just purchased an Odontocidium (now known as Oncidium) Uniwai, a primary hybrid registered by Goodale Moir from Onc. maculatum x cariniferum. Not much info available on the web other than 'temperature tolerant and compact'. Any specific culture details pertaining to the 2 parent species or the hybrid, if you happen to own one as well? Thanks


----------

